# Muffin Factory V.1



## music6000 (May 5, 2019)

A very versatile Muff if you have your Favourite settings written down!
So much to Dial in with a Good eye and something Pointy.
Used Sanyo 2SD30 Germanium's with 62 hfe give or take depending on the weather !
Raw Enclosure with Top finished with Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## chongmagic (May 6, 2019)

Looks great, awesome work!


----------

